# حل نهائى لتغيير سوكت كابل الشاشه



## ياسر حماد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

الموضوع للدعاية للكتاب وهذا غير مقبول في ملتقى المهندسين العرب....

الرجاء عدم التكرار

المشرف العام


----------



## محبكم في الله (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وسنحاول التواصل معك


----------



## جلالاحمدالتيجاني (5 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك :20:.......خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمة......


----------



## جلالاحمدالتيجاني (5 سبتمبر 2008)

انا حاولت احصل على الكتاب من خلال الرابطة الموضحة لديك يا عزيزي ولم استطيع ارجوك اعطنى الحل لكى احصل على هذا الكتاب


----------



## ياسر حماد (6 سبتمبر 2008)

جميع المعلومات عن الكتاب فى الملف الموجود بالمرفقات ويحتاج لفتحه برنامج وورد


----------



## ابراهيم جاهين (6 سبتمبر 2008)

اعزك الله اخى الغالى


----------



## ياسر حماد (13 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


إِنَّاالَّذِينَ قَالُوارَبُّنَااللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامواتَتَنَزَّلُ عَلَيْهِمُ


الْمَلَائِكَةُأَلَّاتَخَافُواوَلَاتَحزَنُواوَأَبْشِرُوابِالْجَنَّةِ


الَّتِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ {30} نحن أَوْلِيَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ


الدُّنْيَاوَفِي الْآخِرَةِوَلكم فِيهَامَاتَشْتَهِي أَنفُسُكُمْ


وَلكم فِيهَامَاتَدَّعُونَ​
صدق الله العظيم


----------



## أشرف خليفة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم أخى الكريم أريد معرفة كيف يمكننى الحصول على الكتاب وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عميقة العينين (5 أكتوبر 2008)

أخي الكريم شكراً لهذه الهدية القيمة


----------



## عثمانكوف (5 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور علي البرامج


----------



## العبيكان (5 أكتوبر 2008)

م ش ك ووووور على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## محمد ابوعمر (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حمدى زويل (23 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## islamnagah (23 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you man


----------

